# Tools to get close to the text



## Peairtach (Dec 17, 2009)

This Q has probably been asked before:

What are the essential tools needed by a reasonably intelligent layman who hasn't studied Hebrew and Greek to get as close as possible to the original text of the OT and NT ?

I'm thinking, I assume, of interlinears and lexicons, etc.


----------



## Herald (Dec 17, 2009)

Richard, 

First, it's important to understand that you are not going to be able to do translation work if you aren't versed in the original languages. You will be gleaning from the work of others, which is fine. That said, you will need some reliable tools to help you understand the work that has already been done in the area of translation.

Since all of us speak English, a reliable English translation is a good start. In fact, I recommend two translations side by side. I use the NASB and the KJV when studying. 

A dictionary of commonly used Hebrew and Greek words is helpful. These will provide definitions.

An interlinear bible or an exhaustive concordance will help identify original language words. 

Lexicons can be profitable, as they will provide insight of words in context. 

Lastly, commentaries will supply you with the work of scholars who have done the difficult work of translation and exegesis.


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 17, 2009)

> A dictionary of commonly used Hebrew and Greek words is helpful. These will provide definitions.
> 
> An interlinear bible or an exhaustive concordance will help identify original language words.
> 
> Lexicons can be profitable, as they will provide insight of words in context.



Any particular authors/books/CD Roms in these categories you would recommend.


----------



## TomVols (Dec 18, 2009)

The new reverse interlinear (available in either the NIV or ESV) are good. They have the English first, with the underlying Greek word underneath, usually with a Strong's or G/K tag, and the parsing information. Mounce has one in NIV, and Crossway publishes one for the ESV. 

Use the "Greek for the Rest of Us" and "Hebrew for the Rest of Us." You'll learn enough of the languages to help you be conversant with the tools (and maybe whet your appetite for more)

Owen's Analytical Key to the OT, based on the RSV, is similar to above.


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 20, 2009)

Bump. Any other essential works?


----------



## CharlieJ (Dec 20, 2009)

Nothing that has to do with Hebrew and Greek. The person who doesn't learn Greek or Hebrew cannot be significantly helped by any Greek or Hebrew tool. You can't verify the author's conclusions, judge his methods, or sometimes even know the significance of what he says. You have no way to distinguish good quality from poor quality original language work. Also, most of the benefit of learning Greek, for example, is seeing the text in its original structure, something that no tool really replicates. 

I would advise contenting yourself with an English text and getting to know that text extremely well. Developing a personal cross-reference database would be fantastic, and something I hope to do even though I know Greek and Hebrew. I'm sure that if you memorize the NT, you will know the Bible a lot better than many people who know the original languages. On the other hand, if you do think you have an opportunity to learn one or both, it's quite rewarding.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 20, 2009)

If you don't have the original languages in hand, time spent memorizing and especially meditating on the Scriptures in your native language will bear the greatest rewards and benefit. But should the Lord provide the opportunity to learn either or both of the original languages, then by all means, apply yourself!


----------



## TaylorWest (Dec 20, 2009)

I disagree with CharlieJ and Wayne. No matter how formally equivalent a translation might be, it is always helpful to have a good lexicon on hand to see how a word is used elsewhere in the NT. Anyone with a few good tools can go a long way just working through how words are used throughout the rest of the Bible.

I'd recommend something like this:

Word Study Greek-English New Testament


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 20, 2009)

Word Study Dictionaries (esp. for the layman)

* _Theological Wordbook of the Old Testament_ by Harris, R. L., Archer, G. L., & Waltke, B. K. (1999, c1980). Chicago: Moody Press.
* _Theological Dictionary of the New Testament_. G. Kittel, G. W. Bromiley & G. Friedrich, Ed. Grand Rapids, MI: Eerdmans. Get the ONE volume abridgement.
* _Expository Dictionary of Bible Words: Word Studies for Key English Words_ by Stephen D. Renn - Hendrickson Publishers (2005)
* _Word Pictures in the New Testament_ by Robertson, A. T. 
* _Word Studies in the New Testament_ by Vincent, M. R. 
* _Vine's Complete Expository Dictionary of Old and New Testament Words_ by Vine, W. E.
* _The Complete Word Study Dictionary: New Testament and Old Testament _by Zodhiates, S. Chattanooga, TN: AMG Publishers. 

Many of these are available for FREE in the e-Sword and The Word format. AMG's dictionary is worth paying to have, even to add to your (otherwise) free software.

If you use the Libronix software of Logos, they are coming out with a 15 hour course on grammatical tools for use of the Greek and Hebrew resources. It looks quite good.

http://www.logos.com/products/prepub/details/5876
_Learn to Use Biblical Greek and Hebrew with Logos Bible Software_ teaches you how to interpret Scripture with the original languages in a simple, straightforward manner. This is a complete introduction to using the original languages for interpretation from the Greek and Hebrew scholars of Logos Bible Software. Whether you want to learn the value of Hebrew and Greek for the first time, or you’re simply looking to refresh your comprehension of the original languages, Learn to Use Biblical Greek and Hebrew with Logos Bible Software can help you take your understanding of Greek and Hebrew to a new level.

Key Features Included
•Logos Bible Software is used to teach about the languages. 
•High-definition video lets you pause, playback, and review at your own pace. 
•Learn the meaning of Hebrew and Greek grammatical terminology, with specific examples, including advice on how the information might be used in a sermon. 
•No previous knowledge of Greek or Hebrew is required. Even English grammar is explained. 
•No rote memorization of forms or paradigms


----------



## py3ak (Dec 20, 2009)

_Young's Analytical Concordance_ has been around for a while, but for making sure that your word studies are respecting the original rather than the translation I think it's the most convenient print tool.


----------



## CharlieJ (Dec 20, 2009)

*Not Helpful*

And what would you do with a resource such as this? It gives you the Greek text, which you can't read, with a (Strongs?) number on top. I presume that leads you back to an index that gives you some glosses and tells you all the places that word is used. 

What, then, can you do with this information? Just about nothing, since the meaning of any individual word is derived almost entirely from its context. Furthermore, this resource doesn't tell you any of the exegetically relevant details, such as the aspect and aktionsart of your verb, or what sub-use of the dative is being employed, or to what antecedent a pronoun refers. Because it doesn't distinguish between verb voices, you can't know whether παρατιθημι means to set something before someone (active voice) or to entrust something to someone or demonstrate something to someone (middle voice). 

The bottom line is that there is no way to get the benefits of learning a language without doing the work to learn it. Some of these tools are moderately helpful for people at an intermediate level, but someone with no knowledge of a language cannot use language tools responsibly. It's the academic equivalent of playing with fire. Imagine someone trying to exegete _Les Miserables_ with a French-English Word Study edition. Far better just to carefully read the paperback with the occasional explanatory notes.



TaylorWest said:


> I disagree with CharlieJ and Wayne. No matter how formally equivalent a translation might be, it is always helpful to have a good lexicon on hand to see how a word is used elsewhere in the NT. Anyone with a few good tools can go a long way just working through how words are used throughout the rest of the Bible.
> 
> I'd recommend something like this:
> 
> Word Study Greek-English New Testament


----------



## CharlieJ (Dec 21, 2009)

*Exegetical Fallacies*

Richard, I did think of one resource probably worth getting, or perhaps borrowing from a friend and making notes from it. Don Carson's _Exegetical Fallacies_ is a solid work that points out common errors in exegetical methodology. It does talk about original language matters, but I think you could profit from it without a lot of first-hand experience. The work will help you sniff out faulty arguments from the text. 

Amazon.com: Exegetical Fallacies (9780801020865): D. Carson: Books


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 21, 2009)

I'd like to list here some helps that have been useful to me over the years. While it is true that nothing can replace a knowledge of the Greek and Hebrew, still, we can learn much about the original language background to the English words translated in our Bibles. We can see how the same underlying Greek or Hebrew word is translated differently in various passages, by using a Greek or Hebrew Concordance (see below). We can get understanding of the nuances / shades of meaning in various passages in decent Lexicons such as the Zodhiates volumes below. There are advanced lexicons such as the _Liddell and Scott Greek-English Lexicon_, and the _Revised Bauer-Arndt-Gingrich Greek Lexicon_ (with separate very helpful _Index_ available). These two just mentioned are expensive. They are among the top of the line.

If I want to find out about a word, or a phrase — to see if a translation is accurate — I can study the word or phrase in word studies such as Wuest's or Vincent's (below), to list just two of many, or in commentaries.

As folks here know, I prefer the King James Bible over all others, though I will often consult many versions (including the NIV, ESV, NASB, MKJV, NKJV, Lamsa's, Young's, etc etc) to get a sense of the leeway a word or phrase may have in its meaning. This can help me understand better what the old English is saying.

I like William Hendriksen's NT commentaries over most others, even though he bases his commentary on the critical text. Though I regularly consult Calvin, Gill, Poole, Keil and Delitzsch, Spurgeon (in Psalms), and a number of single-volume commentaries. I am slowly adding _The New International Commentary on the Old and New Testament_ (NICOT/NICNT 40 Vols.), as the church buys me commentaries for books I am preaching through, though I will have to get most on my own as I can't preach (or read) that quickly!

These are some books I have found helpful in my years studying the Bible (I realize I have duplicated some of Dennis' suggestions above):


Jay P. Green's *Interlinear Greek-English New Testament*: with Strong's concordance numbers above each word

*Interlinear Bible-Hebrew/Greek/English* (KJV) Hardcover, keyed to Strong's, by Jay Green

*Word Studies in the Greek New Testament* (4 volume set) (Hardcover), Kenneth S. Wuest

*The Complete Word Study Dictionary: New Testament*, by Spiros Zodhiates

*The Complete Word Study Dictionary: Old Testament*, by Spiros Zodhiates

*The New Englishman's Greek Concordance and Lexicon* (coded to Strong's numbers), Jay Green, Ed.

*The New Englishman's Hebrew Concordance* (coded to Strong's), Jay Green, Ed.

*Word Studies in the New Testament*, by M.R. Vincent

*Strong's Compact Exhaustive Concordance, with Greek and Hebrew Dictionaries*, ISBN: 0801081084/ ISBN-13: 9780801081088 (Fullsize Image of 0801081084). I especially like this edition as it is very thick and sturdy paper covered, but compact and easy to carry around. I always take it with me when I am preaching, teaching and using my Bible. I invariably go to a print shop with an "electric cutter" and have them shave maybe an inch or two (total) off the edges to make it even smaller — right up to the print (gotta be careful you don't shave off any print!). It is now a regular adjunct to my mind.

*Wilson's Old Testament Word Studies* (Hardcover), William Wilson

*Theological Wordbook of the Old Testament* (2-vol. set) (Hardcover), by R. Laird Harris, Gleason L. Archer, and Bruce Waltke


Don't be discouraged, Richard. One _can_ learn much about the text using good tools. Books are a sound investment. A good library is like having a room full of wise friends.

Steve


----------



## timmopussycat (Dec 21, 2009)

CharlieJ said:


> And what would you do with a resource such as this? It gives you the Greek text, which you can't read, with a (Strongs?) number on top. I presume that leads you back to an index that gives you some glosses and tells you all the places that word is used.
> 
> What, then, can you do with this information? Just about nothing, since the meaning of any individual word is derived almost entirely from its context. Furthermore, this resource doesn't tell you any of the exegetically relevant details, such as the aspect and aktionsart of your verb, or what sub-use of the dative is being employed, or to what antecedent a pronoun refers. Because it doesn't distinguish between verb voices, you can't know whether παρατιθημι means to set something before someone (active voice) or to entrust something to someone or demonstrate something to someone (middle voice).
> 
> The bottom line is that there is no way to get the benefits of learning a language without doing the work to learn it. Some of these tools are moderately helpful for people at an intermediate level, but someone with no knowledge of a language cannot use language tools responsibly. It's the academic equivalent of playing with fire. Imagine someone trying to exegete _Les Miserables_ with a French-English Word Study edition. Far better just to carefully read the paperback with the occasional explanatory notes.



Many of the shortcomings you mention can be overcome with the help of something like this:

Analytical Greek New Testament (Including Greek Text Analysis) (Baker's Greek New Testament Library, 1): Barbara Friberg; Timothy Friberg; Institute for New Testament Textual Research (U. S.); Editor-Barbara Friberg; Editor-Timothy Friberg; Editor-Ku


----------



## TaylorWest (Jan 2, 2010)

CharlieJ said:


> And what would you do with a resource such as this? It gives you the Greek text, which you can't read, with a (Strongs?) number on top. I presume that leads you back to an index that gives you some glosses and tells you all the places that word is used.
> 
> What, then, can you do with this information? Just about nothing, since the meaning of any individual word is derived almost entirely from its context. Furthermore, this resource doesn't tell you any of the exegetically relevant details, such as the aspect and aktionsart of your verb, or what sub-use of the dative is being employed, or to what antecedent a pronoun refers. Because it doesn't distinguish between verb voices, you can't know whether παρατιθημι means to set something before someone (active voice) or to entrust something to someone or demonstrate something to someone (middle voice).
> 
> The bottom line is that there is no way to get the benefits of learning a language without doing the work to learn it. Some of these tools are moderately helpful for people at an intermediate level, but someone with no knowledge of a language cannot use language tools responsibly. It's the academic equivalent of playing with fire.



CharlieJ: Two issues with the way you are responding to the original question and to my reply. 

1) Richard simply wants to 'get closer' to the text. Translations are one attempt to get closer to the text, but we have a whole host of other tools that help students of God's word get closer without learning the languages themselves. You seem to imply that getting closer to the text is not helpful and is in fact dangerous! My you sound like the Catholics of old who did their best to protect the church from the Reformers.

2) Might I suggest that as long as you've pointed Richard to Carson's work on fallacies that you could permit Richard to do word studies without too much concern? I know that I've read far too many works by Greek scholars who have erred by not following Carson's recommendations. The mere knowledge of Greek grammar will not give the protection you seem to require.

Finally, I might add that a humble, spirit-filled (guided) reader of the Bible, with the help of many of the tools that have been suggested, can indeed go a long way towards gaining a much richer understanding of the Bible simply by doing word studies. I for one, think Carson is mistaken in his handling of the "Do you love me?" questions in John 21. His fallacies work, if I remember right, isn't helpful in areas like this. However, a simple word could give more insight into what is happening in this exchange than can be gained with most of the translations.


----------

